# My little memorial for BEAU



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

So it's not exactly super recent, but the (almost) start of spring makes me miss having my Beau around. 

Beau was born April 30th, 1998. We purchased him when he was 6 months old. 

Beau was put down on September 21, 2012. He was only 14 but he had developed severe arthritis in his right hock and stifle. He was becoming aggressive and cranky. He wasn't the same horse anymore, so we decided it was best to put him out of his pain. 

I went through just about everything with this horse, including a horrible leg injury when he was 5 years old, which I thought would make him a pasture ornament. By some miracle, he healed. 

It's getting better, but I sure still miss him. I just watched his video again this weekend. Still makes me cry. But it's getting better. 


Here's to my Beau.




















He won me several high-point awards, including this day.











He still was a playful soul, even getting up in years.










The "memorial" I have on my bedroom wall, including his halter, and a braid from his tail. The large painting of him and me was a gift.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What a lovely tribute


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, he was gorgeous. :-(


----------

